# Best TV Copper Show



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hands down, Hill Street Blues, 1981 - 1986. Nothing like spending an evening on the hill!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I have to go with the obvious choice. COPS! 1989-present.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The Shield :vcop:


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Technically not a cop show, but I do enjoy CSI (the original).


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I watched alot of Barney Miller wen I was little too. I vaguely remember enjoying tht one.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well current shows: the shield- I luv that damn show, i own all 3 seasons. I like third watch alot- i like how they show/incorporate Fire &amp; EMS. I am also a big law &amp; order fan, the original.

I remember watching hunter when i was real young &amp; barney miller also. 

Of course i would chose cops, but i am thinking of "police drama's" category


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

gotta love COPS. Nothing funnier than watching a bunch of ******** showing us what not to do.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Ever see "The Job" with Dennis Leary? It didn't last a whole season but it was really funny while being pretty realistic (there was a scene where his partner had a house party and all the cops took over the back yard sneaking beers while the civilians where inside the house, reminded me of a bunch of parties I'd been to).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking back in time how about Dragnet the
orignal show with Jack Webb.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I hate cop shows, as in dramas. They irritate the hell out of me.

I love "COPS" and "Reno 911!"


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

I have always been a big NYPD Blue fan. By the way, tonight is the last epsiode ever.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Two words. Miami Vice!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Last episode of NYPD Blue is tonight


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

NYPD Blue is the best. Tomight will be a sad end to 12 years of television... its on at a special time for the two hour series finalle-- 9pm.  :|


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

I have to say the best cop show is "The Shield" on FX. 

On another note how many people here have a copy of the movie "Super Troopers"? I haven't met an officer yet that doesn't have a copy of the movie or just has never heard of it.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The Shield is the only one I watch, its too bad its only on for a few months a year!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Cop or LE related shows I like/watch:

NCIS....

ok that's really it. I watch COPS at the gym sometimes, but haven't seen any new episodes this season. I used to watch Hawaii - but it was canceled...wasn't that good anyway.


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

MY votes goes to 
CSI (the first)
and 
COPS

Does anyone remember 480 Robert. It was about a LASO Rescue team. It was on late 70's


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Tackleberry";p="57995 said:


> On another note how many people here have a copy of the movie "Super Troopers"? I haven't met an officer yet that doesn't have a copy of the movie or just has never heard of it.


I do! B:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Third Watch with Bosco. Hell YES!!!


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

T.J. HOOKER.................classic, plus he was an LAPD officer


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

Doug";p="58002 said:


> Third Watch with Bosco. Hell YES!!!


 :stupid: Third watch, COPS and NYPD Blue


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Tackleberry";p="57995 said:


> On another note how many people here have a copy of the movie "Super Troopers"? I haven't met an officer yet that doesn't have a copy of the movie or just has never heard of it.


<-----------Check out the avatar------------------


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

My top 3 (in no order)
Boomtown
NYPD Blue
The Shield


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm a little older so I'm going with: 
Adam-12
Dragnet
Third Watch
NYPD Blue
Brooklyn South

All were/are great shows for thier own reasons.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Irishpride";p="58021 said:


> My top 3 (in no order)
> Boomtown
> NYPD Blue
> The Shield


Holy crap I forgot about Boomtown. That show was awesome.



USMCMP5811";p="58016 said:


> Also Third Watch and Cops has my vote. Plus Dragnet the movie W/ Dan Akroyd and Tom Hanks and Heat for Movies.


Dragnet the (newer) movie will never come close to Dragnet the show. Also...I used to LOVE Get Smart. That's kind of a cop show....can you see I'm much more into the detective side of things? And solving mysteries and whatnot...one of the reasons I also wanted to be an archaeologist.


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Boomtown was a great show, I wish it didn't get cancelled.

How about PI shows?
1. Spencer
2.Magnum


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

From old to new:
1. The F.B.I. with Efrim Zimbalist Jr.
2. Adam 12
3. S.W.A.T.
4. Starskey and Hutch
5. Mod Squad
6. Hill St. Blues
7. N.Y.P.D. Blues  
8. Boomtown
9. The Shield 

And a cult classic movie: Super Troopers  :!: 
Littering and, littering and...... :shock:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

pucknut";p="58063 said:


> Boomtown was a great show, I wish it didn't get cancelled.
> 
> How about PI shows?
> 1. Spencer
> 2.Magnum


Simon and Simon


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I liked 10-8 when it was on. NYPD Blue is my favorite, however, Third Watch is a close second


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

My favorites in No particular order.
Law and Order (SVU, CI, The Original), Third watch, The shield.


Scott :rock:


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Starsky &amp; Hutch.........bad movie, great TV show


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hill Street Blues all the way!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I like Third Watch. A couple seasons ago they had a lot of firefighters, now there are none. I liked seeing all 3 (Police, EMT, Firefighters)


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Adam-12
TJ Hooker
SWAT
and Third Watch


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmmm

I LOVE COPS!! I have been watching since 1989 &amp; the ONLY reality show I will watch.

Old episodes of 3rd watch...........it just got stupid.

And even though its not a LE show........I have to say the Dukes of Hazzard! HAHAHA..........Sheriff Rosco Peco and Enoss.  The radio talk sounds just like a city nearby me. :roll:


----------



## rivercity (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone remember High Incident, the show that was on back in 1996-97? It starred David Keith, and Blair Underwood came on about halfway through the season. The last show they did a recreation of the North Hollywood shootout, and they did a great job... Unfortunately, the show cancelled, and left you hanging, wondering what happened... and no DVD's as of yet... That was a great cop show.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Law and Order... the original series, not the spin offs. Espescially when it was Brisco &amp; Logan.

It's not technically a cop show, but 24 is good.

Boomtown was good too.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

CHIPS 

:baby01:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

rivercity";p="58213 said:


> Anyone remember High Incident, the show that was on back in 1996-97? It starred David Keith, and Blair Underwood came on about halfway through the season. The last show they did a recreation of the North Hollywood shootout, and they did a great job... Unfortunately, the show cancelled, and left you hanging, wondering what happened... and no DVD's as of yet... That was a great cop show.


I remember High Incident. You're right, it was a pretty good show. It's too bad they took it off the air. Do you also remember Brooklyn South? Also a good show that only lasted a year or two. Bummer!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh, how could I forget:

21 Jump St.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

god i luv super troopers, its great "can i have a liter of cola"
hey mortal if u think cops is full of red necks then u should go to the pan handle of FL in bay county they have a show called "Busted in the Pan Handle" its a public access cops type show with the Bay County Sheriffs Dept." they call the pan handle LA for a reason (Lower Alabama).


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone remeber "THE NASTY BOYS" with Denis Franz. It debuted in early 1990 I think but it didnt last long.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Another vote for CHiPs and COPS . . . . also, The Wire is a great show.


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

Let's not forget COPROCK!!!

Holy S! JK I would have to go with Third Watch as my fav.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Somewhat On-Topic; about 10-12 years ago, there used to be this "Cops" type show on channel 38 at 11:00PM. It might have been Real Stories of the Highway Patrol, but something tells me it had a different name. But why I preferred it over Cops was, it really had a lot of Massachusetts & New England episodes, where Cops usually have their setting in Florida, Seattle, Mid-West, West-Coast, etc. So seeing areas familiar to me was a little more interesting.

I remember one episode showed this big ass Mass K9 Trooper pulling over like 40 Hells Angels at 2:00am for riding "parade" style through Revere... I was like "oh shit", this guy is going to get killed, but he was totally controlling the bikers. Excellent episode... Anyone else remember it?*

*1. Dragnet 1967 - 1970 (Webb & Morgan Were Awesome Together)
2. Adam-12
3. CSI
4. Barney Miller
5. COPS
6. SWAT 1975*


----------



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

you guys are forgetting a classic.....CHiPS hahahaha c'mon where else can you find motor officers who flip over their handle bars (multiple times I may add) at highway speed and get up with only a scratch on the uniform shirt hahaha Gotta love the immortal motor cops


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Kozomo,

You are correct it Was True Stories of the Highway Patrol. I too remember that episode. I had an instructor for some class use it as a Command Presence situation.


----------



## 91B (Nov 1, 2004)

***********Miami Vice************
Need I say anything further?
Also Season One just got released to DVD last month.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

And there's a "Miami Vice" movie in the works. 8)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

luap112";p="58553 said:


> Kozomo,
> 
> You are correct it Was True Stories of the Highway Patrol. I too remember that episode. I had an instructor for some class use it as a Command Presence situation.


There was also a late night show on 38 called State Police I enjoyed that as well. It seemed, in my humble opinion, to have more NE units then the highway patrol series. I beleive they aired back to back.

Miami Vice was my fav until I was introduced to NYPD Blue. I still like Law and Order but I'll never be the same now that Jerry O's passed away.


----------



## 91B (Nov 1, 2004)

Miami Vice


----------

